# Sickle Mower



## barrett (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a Deere 4200. What types of sickle mowers will fit? I need something that will tip down into a shallow ditch. it is not clear which mowers will drop below horizontal. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## farmergeorge (Aug 13, 2010)

look for one with a belt ,not a pitman arm


----------



## barrett (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you. Are those the ones that lower below horizontal? Do you know what makes and models to look for that will fit my tractor.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Not sure which models will fit your tractor but, not ALL "pitmanless" (belt drive) will go below horizontal. IH makes one of the best there is - model 1300 - and there are several others. 

Other then that, the only thing I can say is -

Buy a goat.....


----------

